# elaboración interfaz de audio USB



## alfa88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola como estan, actualmente necesito elaborar un sistema de conversión de una señal analoga (guitarra, microfono....),para un proyecto de la universidad, que sea leída en el pc. Mas o menos tengo idea de que debo hacer; amplificar la señal, filtrarla, convertirla, pero no tengo idea de como hacer que sea reconocida por el pc via USB.

Tambien me gustaría que me recomendaran un buen ADC para esto, por lo menos de 96Khz/16 Bits. 

Cualquier información adicional de como podría diseñar el sistema se los agradecería mucho.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 17, 2011)

Si, se que es muy complicado y se se escapa bastante a mis conocimientos. (y mas aún a mis ganas)
Sinceramente compra una tarjeta de audio usb, las hay por 3€ o menos:

http://s.dealextreme.com/search/usb sound card

Si intentas hacerla tu te costará diez veces mas dinero y mil veces mas tiempo, y probablemente (por no decir seguro) irá peor. Pero bueno, si quieres/te obligan:
Lo del conversor AD es sencillo/trivial; busca el que mas te guste de por ejemplo www.maxim-ic.com hay modelos para aburrir. Luego lo conectas a un microcontrolador y de este haces la conexión usb, programas los drivers del pc y del microcontrolador, tarea sencilla como pocas (nótese el sarcasmo) y ya está. Para esto último puedes buscar en el foro que hay bastante info de como hacer una conexión pic-usb-pc.


----------



## alfa88 (Abr 18, 2011)

ok, gracias por el interes, voy a leer mas sobre la conexión pic-usb.


----------

